# Attack Proof



## still learning (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello, Just found this really great book "Attack Proof"  by John Perkins, Al Ridenhour, and Matt Kovsky.

Real world materials.  I have been looking for something like this for a very long time.  Many of the martial arts do not prepare you for real fighting. Katas, prearranged fighting, do not prepare you for the REAL world.

You may disagree?  Go to Border Book stores, if they do not have it, they will order it for you.(No shipping cost ever)and when it arrives. You do not have to buy it.

Read the book first........ATTACK PROOF.....things in their make so many sense.  (like how groin strikes do not always work) (fist is made of many bones-not wise to hit certain place with).

Still reading it ......................Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2005)

I was flipping through it at Borders tonight, as it turns out! I didn't buy it. I'll take another look!


----------



## MJS (Dec 24, 2005)

Thread moved to the Library.

MJS
MT Mod


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 24, 2005)

Befor I go looking for it  why do you think it is so great


----------



## still learning (Dec 26, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Befor I go looking for it why do you think it is so great


 
The book mentions by plan or accidents self-defense training  is overstylized,unnatural and design to teach a large number of people in a short time defensive moves are simple, regimented and robot like techniques that bear no resemblance to actual fighting.

The book also mentions base on reality prinicples because in all life and dealth struggles are hell storms  of unchoreographed chaos and confusions.. why do we train with repetitive,patterned techniques

The book also prepares skill martial artist and non-skill fighters to face all levels of psychopathic violent criminals and ignorance, who tends to attack  instantly and decisively, relying on surprise or subterfuge,. arm or unarm.

This book is going to point out how to handle or deal with violence the way it really happens and learn about GUIDED CHAOS

John Perkins is former NYPD and Federal firearms combat instructor and martial artist

This books also talk about self-defense is WARFARE....

many real short stories of things that has happen to train and untrain people..............


I think it is a MUST read book that may influence your training...Please let me know when you had read it......................Aloha


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 3, 2006)

I have this book and, while it slams commercialized sports martial arts as self-defence, it doesn't add enough of its own to have the reputation that it does in certain circles, IMHO. However, it does make great points about relaxation, the fluidity of conflicts, etc. and is definitely a worthwhile read - if not purchase. The concepts, IMO, are closest to Russian Martial Arts (Systema, etc.). Not a bad book at all. Perhaps it's time for me to read it again.


----------



## still learning (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello, I am still looking for real fighting techniques and training.  Kata's have there pupose but is not design for real fighing.

Even in grappling...where and when does pinching,biting, eye gouging comes in to play...including head butts, punchs, and kicks(kneeing), thoat strikes and so on.....bone breaking too...! 

Do we need to fight for real to learn real fighting? ...........Aloha


----------



## Cujo (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that real contact during training is vital to learning to survive and be succesful in a real fight. The problem is that you must draw a line between real contact and injuring those that you are trying to teach. In 1886, Kano's Kodokan school defeated all challengers largely do to his use of randori while the other schools used mostly kata with compliant training partners. You never know how you will react after being hit or on your back on the ground until you have actually experianced those situations.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Feb 18, 2006)

This concept is new?


----------



## MJS (Feb 18, 2006)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> This concept is new?


 
Certainly not new, but its amazing how many people/schools overlook this area in their training.


----------

